# My Roamio doesn't have "Allow Live TV on other devices"



## bennynocheese (Jul 24, 2007)

Just unpacked my new Roamio and Mini... both are connected to same network via Ethernet. But Mini could not find Roamio. Went to settings on Roamio to turn on the "Allow Live TV on other devices" option per the instructions, but it does not appear under Settings & Messages > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices, or anywhere else for that matter.

Any ideas? OS version seems to be up to date based on reading other threads.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

It is unnecessary on the Roamio. It is automatic. I called TiVo and asked this very question


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

This is because the Roamio supports Dynamic Tuner Allocation, which I've heard rumblings about it coming to the Premiere as well. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501852 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9784265#post9784265


----------



## bennynocheese (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies... well then I'm completely stumped as to why the Mini can't detect the Roamio then. They are both on the same network and subnet, connected via Ethernet, but the Mini refuses to recognize that there is a compatible host device available...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Are you able to try connecting using MoCA?


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd use Moca as it at least in my house is light years faster than my Ethernet...which is gigabit (although tivo doesn't use that, only 100)


----------



## bennynocheese (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, switched to MoCA and all is right with the world. Can't believe I've never tried it before... so much easier!

Thanks all!!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

The Roamio does support 1Gbps Ethernet, as does the Premiere 4, Elite, and XL4. Only the 2 tuner Premiere and older gen models don't.


----------



## tivaulo (Apr 25, 2008)

JWhites said:


> The Roamio does support 1Gbps Ethernet, as does the Premiere 4, Elite, and XL4. Only the 2 tuner Premiere and older gen models don't.


how about the mini?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yes the Mini also has gigabit. I had to double check before I mentioned it.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

JWhites said:


> The Roamio does support 1Gbps Ethernet, as does the Premiere 4, Elite, and XL4. Only the 2 tuner Premiere and older gen models don't.


The Roamio Basic *does not* support gigabit, just 10/100.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait a minute. Does the Mini only work with Moca? That can't be right.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

bbrown9 said:


> Wait a minute. Does the Mini only work with Moca? That can't be right.


No, mine is on gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bearcat2000 said:


> I'd use Moca as it at least in my house is light years faster than my Ethernet...which is gigabit (although tivo doesn't use that, only 100)


MoCA is in no way faster than gigabit Ethernet. It could potentially be marginally faster than 100 Mbps Ethernet (although I wouldn't bet on it).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> MoCA is in no way faster than gigabit Ethernet. It could potentially be marginally faster than 100 Mbps Ethernet (although I wouldn't bet on it).


From a user perspective there should be no difference. I've had both of my Minis on MoCA for several months. The other night I switched them back to the Ethernet connection in preparation for my Roamio Pro and the removal of my Elites. They are both working the same as before. I don't notice a difference.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

TC25D said:


> The Roamio Basic *does not* support gigabit, just 10/100.


I go by what TiVo's website says. http://i40.tinypic.com/2dryt53.png and is mentioned in this review http://www.technewsdaily.com/18659-tivo-roamio-dvr.html. I'm thinking the CNET specs might be a mistype.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

JWhites said:


> I go by what TiVo's website says. http://i40.tinypic.com/2dryt53.png and is mentioned in this review http://www.technewsdaily.com/18659-tivo-roamio-dvr.html. I'm thinking the CNET specs might be a mistype.


I go by what's on the Roamio Basic box, 10/100.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> MoCA is in no way faster than gigabit Ethernet. It could potentially be marginally faster than 100 Mbps Ethernet (although I wouldn't bet on it).


The MoCa spec lists it at 200Mbps but in the real world it typically hits 110-120. So it is a bit better then 10/100, which typically peaks around 85, but not a lot.


----------



## tivaulo (Apr 25, 2008)

JWhites said:


> Yes the Mini also has gigabit. I had to double check before I mentioned it.


Thanks JWhites.



TC25D said:


> The Roamio Basic *does not* support gigabit, just 10/100.


Wait! Are you talking about MoCa speeds or ethernet?

Because according to this page https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio#tab1 under Specifications they all have "Ethernet port (10/100/1000 Mbps)"

I see you wrote that the box states 10/100, but I've seen boxes with the wrong info before. One of the Samsung Galaxy comes to mind.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tivaulo said:


> Wait! Are you talking about MoCa speeds or ethernet?
> 
> Because according to this page https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio#tab1 under Specifications they all have "Ethernet port (10/100/1000 Mbps)"
> 
> I see you wrote that the box states 10/100, but I've seen boxes with the wrong info before. One of the Samsung Galaxy comes to mind.


That page is wrong. The basic Roamio is 10/100 only. The Plus/Pro have gigabit.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

JWhites said:


> The Roamio does support 1Gbps Ethernet, as does the Premiere 4, Elite, and XL4. Only the 2 tuner Premiere and older gen models don't.


No, the Roamio standard unit only has 100Mbit. Only the Plus and Pro models have Gbit. I own a Roamio basic unit and have verified it is only 100Mbit. The TiVo page is wrong, misleading and should have been changed days ago. Tivo has been told about it. They choose to not fix it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Oh, well that makes sense I guess. Don't know how they could screw that up so badly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see my Pro does take advantage of the faster connection. Transferring to my PC from the now playing list in the web browser I saw transfer rates between 170Mb/s and 195Mb/s with peaks over 200Mb/s. I need to try it with multiple transfers to see


----------

